# Dorschgröße in Eckernförder Bucht



## 3Styler (13. Dezember 2004)

Moin alle zusammmen !

Da ich nur ein Fahrrad besitze und in Eckernförde wohne, ist meine Auswahl gute Angelstellen betreffend leider gering.

Daher spinne ich hauptsächlich mit der Wathose im "innern" der Eckernförder Bucht ( Yachthafen bis  Kiekut, bzw. Steilküste ) .

Trotz hoher Wurfweiten und angeln bis in die Nacht sind mir bis jetzt nur kleine Dorsche (30, max 40cm) an den Haken gegangen. ( fische hauptsächlich den Spöket )

Nun stellt sich mir die Frage ob überhaupt lohnenswerte Aussicht besteht,
im genannten Bereich auch mal einen größeren Dorsch zu fangen.

Über Erfahrungen Eurerseits wäre ich sehr dankbar.

Mfg Matthias


----------



## Gu.est (13. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Dorschgröße in Eckernförder Bucht*

Moin,
die Gegend ist nach meiner Meinung nicht so Dorschreich.
Bei Kiekut hab ich noch nie einen Dorsch gesehn.
Am Kurstrand -angeln nur im Winter erlaubt- kommt man z.T. dicht ans tiefe Wasser. Dort "soll man Dorsche fangen können". Hab es da 2mal erfolglos probiert.
In Borby (beim Steg des Segelvereins) hab ich mal ein paar Dorsche gefangen, aber auch keine Riesen.

Psst...Links von der WTD kann man Dorsche fangen, aber da ist Angelverbot!!


----------



## 3Styler (13. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Dorschgröße in Eckernförder Bucht*

Danke für die Antwort.
Klingt leider net so berauschend, habs mir aber fast schon gedacht ;(

war heute wieder los und hab den kleinsten Dorsch gefangen den ich je an der Angel hatte : so um die 15 cm !  - auf 18 g Wobbler wohlbemerkt, gierig gierig...


----------



## BrassenHelge (13. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Dorschgröße in Eckernförder Bucht*

Moin,
mit den Dorschen sieht es in Ecktown seit etwa 4 Jahren nicht mehr so gut aus, naja wen wunderts bei dem dichten Fischernetz-Gürtel. 
Bei Kiekut ist auch, wie bereits gesagt, keine tolle Dorschstelle.
Vor ein paar Jahren habe ich sehr gute Dorsche auf dem Marinestützpunkt Eckernförde-Nord gefangen. Im Sperrgebiet liegen dort große Trümmer, wo sich sogar im Hochsommer dicke Dorsche bis 70cm in teilweise nur 5m tiefen Wasser aufhielten. Die konnte man immer gut mit dem HansenFlash in Rot-Schwarz rauszerren. Einen Versuch könnte man also neben dem Sperrgebiet am Cämpingplatz Hemmelmark starten. Aber allzugroße Hoffnungen würde ich mir angesichts des dünnen Bestandes an maßigen Dorschen dort auch nicht mehr machen.
Wünsche Dir trotzdem viel Erfolg 
Gruß Henning


----------



## Drillmaschine (13. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Dorschgröße in Eckernförder Bucht*

Hi,

meine Erfahrungen decken sich mit deinen. Seit Jahren bin ich auf der Suche in der E´förder Bucht nach guten Dorsch-Blinkerstellen. Leider habe ich nie gut gezogen. 

An der Mole kann man manchmal Dorsche kriegen. Dort hatte ich aber bisher selbst nur kleinere. 

Ab Kiekut ist es auf der Südseite der Bucht nicht allzu gut mit Dorsch bestellt. Ab Surendorf wirds besser. 
Auf der Nordseite lohnt es sich nach meiner Erfahrung ab Langholz. 

Hast du am Badestrand bzw. an der Mole schon mal mit Wattis angetestet?
Würde mich mal interessieren.  

MfG
Drillmaschine


----------



## spinnracer (13. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Dorschgröße in Eckernförder Bucht*

Vor dem Campingplatz gab es im August noch große Dorsche. Mit dem Boot ist es dort aber besser. Von der Mole aus hatten wir nur kleine Dorsche dafür jede Menge Wittlinge und Heringe. Außerdem sind dort schöne Mefos unterwegs.
@ Drillmaschine mit Wattwurm auch nur kleine  Dorsche von der Mole :c


----------



## Drillmaschine (13. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Dorschgröße in Eckernförder Bucht*

@ BrassenHelge

hätt ich das mit den dicken Dorschen am Marinestützpunkt gewusst #q .
Bin grad weg von dem Verein.

Naja, ich hätts mir ja auch denken können. Die geplanten Angelversuche sind immer aus irgendwelchen Gründen gescheitert.

MfG
Drillmaschine


----------



## spinnracer (13. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Dorschgröße in Eckernförder Bucht*

@ Drillmaschine die BW - Mole ist wohl der top Platz. Leider darf ich da nicht Angeln.


----------



## BrassenHelge (13. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Dorschgröße in Eckernförder Bucht*

@Drillmaschine
Da hast Du Dir Meeresangeln vom allerfeinsten entgehen lassen. Habe dort 4 Jahre von 1998 bis 2002 mehrmals pro Woche geangelt und oftmals sehr gut gefangen. Meistens war ich allerdings auf Meer- und Regenbogenforelle dort unterwegs. Habe viele schöne Exemplare gefangen, auch wieder zu sehr untypischen Zeiten im Juli und August. Die Jahre 2000 und 2001 waren dort so viele Regenbogenforellen unterwegs, daß man kaum noch ne Meerforelle an den Haken bekam, jedoch angeln die meisten dort auf Hering und Dorsch von den Molenköpfen und nicht im Sperrgebiet, wo stets deutlich größere Fische unterwegs sind. Auch die starke Forellendichte unterhalb der Mole im Hafen wissen die meisten nicht zu schätzen, naja nu ist ja leider zu spät.
Gruß Hennnig


----------



## 3Styler (13. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Dorschgröße in Eckernförder Bucht*

Hi, danke für Eure Antworten, 
ist schon ein wenig schade dass es um den Dorsch hier so schlecht steht;

@Drillmaschine:  Wattwurmangeln ist nicht mein Ding, habs früher zwar mal von der Mole probiert, aber selbst da nur Lütte gefangen. Vielleicht befische ich demnächst mal die Kante die sich am Kurstrand entlangzieht, auch wenn ich nicht viel Hoffnung habe.

Mein eigentlicher Wunschfisch ist natürlich die Meerforelle, doch dacht ich mir könnte man mit ein paar Dorschen die lange erfolglose Angelei etwas auflockern, naja...

Die Netze dicht unter Land sind mir heute auch wieder aufgefallen, filtern die nicht auch unsere schönen Mefos raus ?!


----------



## Gu.est (15. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Dorschgröße in Eckernförder Bucht*



			
				3Styler schrieb:
			
		

> ist schon ein wenig schade dass es um den Dorsch hier so schlecht steht;


ja, in den letzten 3-5 jahren ist es immer schlechter geworden mit dorsch.



			
				3Styler schrieb:
			
		

> Mein eigentlicher Wunschfisch ist natürlich die Meerforelle


da hast du doch von kiekut bis zur steilküste und in der bucht "grüner jäger" ein gutes revier!!  borby ist im winter auch nicht schlecht.


----------

